# grunge



## black-dog (11. März 2002)

hi leuz! mit welchen einstellungen (effekte, filter, ebenenmodi...) gibts schöne grunge-styles?!?


----------



## shiver (11. März 2002)

och nöööö, grunge ist doch schon wieder out!

naja, du brauchst hauptsächlich texturen und brushes.. bitte nicht fragen wo man die herkriegt sondern... genau! suchfunktion!


----------



## black-dog (11. März 2002)

out oder in spielt bei mir eigentlich keine rolle... ich will ein zwei bilder in dem stil bearbeiten und dann hat sichs schon wieder - ich will "nur" wissen wies geht!


----------



## shiver (11. März 2002)

naja meine methode is:

renn durch's haus, such alles was nach dreck aussieht, klatsch es auf den scanner und mach brushes draus.... so in der art =)


----------



## Scalé (11. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von shiver _
> *naja meine methode is:
> 
> renn durch's haus, such alles was nach dreck aussieht, klatsch es auf den scanner und mach brushes draus.... so in der art =) *



offtopic
uh da würd ich ne menge finden bei mir ^^
/offtopic


----------



## subzero (11. März 2002)

*link sammlung...*

hier bei den .:hotoshop tuts::. findeste nen linksamlung...is ziemlich kewl...da findeste auch was mit brusches.. 

so am rande...
hier gibts ziemlichn viele marilyn manson fans..oder..???

gucke mir gerade die avatars an...


----------



## shiver (11. März 2002)

ach ihr seid ja bloss nachmacher


----------



## Shanks (25. März 2003)

Ich habe vor wenigen tagen angefangen in diese art meine gfx zu getsalten. mein methor sagt, es gibt viele tuts in richtung "grunge".

grunge sagt mir eigendlich nichts, aber er meint, das was ich da mache ist das.

HIER mal ein beispiel. ( mein erstes )
ich wollt fragen ob es dazu auch tuts gibt, wie man zb. die ränder von narben und wunden besser ausmustern kann? also sprüder mit mehr relif wie so ein kleiner krater halt ^^.
kennt wer dazu gute tuts?


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (25. März 2003)

Also ich hab ja sowieso keine Ahnung was Photoshop angeht, aber ich kann mich noch düster an Shivers alte Bilder erinnern, die waren viel dreckiger.


----------



## Shanks (25. März 2003)

ich mein wie man narben, dreckiges blut, wunden und kratzer gut zeichnen könnt. ob das wer weiss?
die gfx muss garnicht so dreckig sein..

zb. HIER ist die gfx ja auch nicht schmutzig und trotzdme siehts sau geil aus.
ich brauch halt nur narben, blut, wunden, kratzer usw...


----------



## MMC2002 (25. März 2003)

Schau einfach mal bei Webmaster-Pro 
Da gibt es ein paar Tutorials zum Thema Horror und so weiter.


----------



## nDeedy (25. März 2003)

> och nöööö, grunge ist doch schon wieder out!



grunge? OUT??? na ja ich finds goil! Ist zwar unbrauchbar für clan/biz-design, aber meine privat page mache ich gerne in grunge!


----------



## Shanks (26. März 2003)

das grunge out ist, ist noch viel besser.
mein methor meint das es ist mom in ist, und alle sdas machen. hab mir schon sorgen gemacht. wenn es out ist ist das super.
da machen das ja nichta lle. ich will nichts machen was jeder andere auch macht.
outside rox


----------



## thally (26. März 2003)

Hi,

Bei vbrush findest erstmal eine Menge Brushes, die Du einsetzen kannst.

Und gibt es bei 666-Hellish-Graphics Tuts für Grunge- und den Splatter-Stil!

Schön, schön! Und wenn es dann auch noch unbedingt Grunge-Fonts sein müssen: Bitteschön!

Ich hoffe, damit kommt Ihr zurecht!


----------



## Martin Schaefer (26. März 2003)

Hi,

Linkliste zu Werkzeugspitzen / Brushes für Photoshop

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## Shanks (26. März 2003)

vielen danke  thally


----------

